# Bluetooth choppy?



## AndrewRyan (May 22, 2014)

Hello, 

I recently bought a pair of Photive BTH3 Bluetooth 4.0 headphones. I wasn't aware that my win 7 desktop was capable of bluetooth so I bought a Bluetooth 4.0 dongle. The dongle worked somewhat - very choppy, signal cut out if I put anything close to the headset or moved around too much. Tried all the ports to variable success(usb 3.0, although its advertised as backwards compatible).

I tested the headset out on a windows 8 laptop[different comp with 4.0 ports] and it worked perfectly with zero skipping.

I then proceeded to removing the dongle and installing the drivers for the built in Bluetooth in my win 7 desktop(an Atheros receiver built into the motherboard) and the audio quality was absolute crap- to the point where the audio finally cuts out and the comp hangs for a bit.

So what is my best course of action here? Try and delete all drivers from my win 7 desktop and reinstall, consider the hardware to be faulty, or consider the OS or its hardware to be incompatible with the headset?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF posting your system specs would be of help. 
Make and model of the PC or makes and models of the 
Motherboard 
ram
cpu
gpu
power supply
did you try reinstalling the blue tooth driver from the pc or motherboard makers support pages for the model.


----------



## AndrewRyan (May 22, 2014)

Asus P8P67 Pro, 16 GB Ram, Intel i7 2600k, 2 x Nvidia 550 ti, LSP 750W PSU, WIN 7 Home Premium

I tried that again, today. The bluetooth adapter is a Atheros "BTA 3011 M01". I installed the driver from the included disc from the manufacturer. The results are the same. Before, I installed an updated build with no better results.

I also ran a clean boot running only the bluetooth driver services and that didn't change the quality- no conflicts between programs.

So right now I figure i'm running the wrong driver, or the hardware is inadequate or faulty.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the driver from here but make sure you select the correct version of windows 32 bit or 64 bit and try the newest date ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8P67 PRO


----------



## AndrewRyan (May 22, 2014)

No change, unfortunately. Should I try deleting the drivers, cleaning the registry, then reinstalling? Also, I have this usb bluetooth dongle that might work better if all else fails. I just dont know how to make win 7 default to using that as the bluetooth device and not the adapter.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't clean the registry that is a recipe for disaster. try the dongle and in device manager you can disable the other driver


----------



## AndrewRyan (May 22, 2014)

Im unsure which drivers I should be disabling. I tried disabling the 'Asus Bluetooth driver', which caused the headphones to become undiscoverable. Then reenabled it and disabled the 'Atheros Bluetooth bus' under system devices, and now bluetooth doesnt really work at all. Which one should I disable?

Also, everytime I plug in the dongle, or install any driver software, 'Generic Bluetooth Radio' driver never installs correctly; always fails.


----------



## AndrewRyan (May 22, 2014)

Sir, thanks so much for your help. It started working. But it only works with the dongle, strangely. I'll try and elaborate how I think it came to work:

I disabled the unused Atheros adapter's drivers(Asus Bluetooth and its bus), allowing the usb dongle to install its own successfully. And disconnecting the headset from the comp- each time its reconnected to the comp it attempts to update/install its own drivers, which in this case was necessary.

It seems like it was driver conflict, but ultimately, I had to use the dongle instead.

Thanks so much :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad you got it working, sorry I was busy when you last posted and have only just come back on line.


----------

